# Apple Cider Vinegar? Turmeric?



## Firefilly (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone feed either or both of these to their horses? If so, do you find it has helped, and how much do you feed?

Are there any negative side affects to either of these supplements?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Firefilly said:


> Does anyone feed either or both of these to their horses? If so, do you find it has helped, and how much do you feed?
> 
> Are there any negative side affects to either of these supplements?


I don't know what you want it for, but my boss put's it in her dressage horse's feed to help with wind sucking? It helps settle her stomach I think. And no adverse effects, as far as I know


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

We are just starting to feed a little apple sider vinegar in our horses beet pulp, about 1/4 cup right now. I've heard it's good for arthritis and a lot of other things.


----------



## Firefilly (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, I have heard that both are good for arthritis.... and thats why I was contemplating trying either or both for my horses..... but just looking for more feedback before I go that route


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I am hoping to start with ACV soon too. Lola has bad joints I hope it works =D


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I feed ACV. I feed 1/2 cup in their feed, 1 cup during fly season. It seems to help with the flies some, keeps the "boys" a bit cleaner, prevents rain rot, and helps mask powdered supplements or medications. The only negative would be if you have an ulcer prone horse. ACV is bad for ulcers.

I have not noticed any difference with my arthritic horses, but I feed the cheap ACV from wal-mart. Friends that use it for arthritis use the organic unfiltered ACV with the "stuff" at the bottom. Shake it well and feed 1/4-1/2 cup daily.


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

ACV is some wonderful stuff! I use it myself for acid indigestion. It really neutralizes the acid in my stomach. What I do know is that you have to use the natural stuff with the "mother" in it. It does make a difference. So many wonderful benefits for animals (not only horses) and humans. Just "google" benefits of apple cider vinegar(for ______)...you'll find a lot of information. I love natural alternatives that aren't too risky like acv.


----------



## Firefilly (Oct 13, 2010)

colds said:


> ACV is some wonderful stuff! I use it myself for acid indigestion. It really neutralizes the acid in my stomach. What I do know is that you have to use the natural stuff with the "mother" in it. It does make a difference. So many wonderful benefits for animals (not only horses) and humans. Just "google" benefits of apple cider vinegar(for ______)...you'll find a lot of information. I love natural alternatives that aren't too risky like acv.



So you are saying it neutralizes the acid in the stomach? But someone else said it is bad for ulcers - and not to give it to a horse with ulcers (or in my case, suspected ulcers). Hhhhhmmmmm...... I just don't know yet. But yes I am reading tons of good stuff about it too! So confusing!!! :?:


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

Firefilly said:


> So you are saying it neutralizes the acid in the stomach? But someone else said it is bad for ulcers - and not to give it to a horse with ulcers (or in my case, suspected ulcers). Hhhhhmmmmm...... I just don't know yet. But yes I am reading tons of good stuff about it too! So confusing!!! :?:


I neutralizes MY stomach acid. I'm not sure about the ulcer thing with horses. Personally, If that were the case, I'd consult a vet.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It is good for digestion and prevents heart burn in people, but it can burn if it gets in to a wound or raw skin. So, if a horse already has ulcers, I personally wouldn't give it to them. 

Now, ACV is great for preventing ulcers, I agree there. And I agree that you need the unfiltered kind with the "mother" at the bottom.


----------

